# First Degree work as Senior Deacon



## KevinD (Jan 22, 2014)

Tomorrow I have my first degree as Senior Deacon.  It should go well I have been practicing for a while.   But it will be nice to get the first one out of the way.  Much more to  learn and do then the Junior Deacon.  Anyone have a good story about their first degree as a SD to help me prepare?


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 22, 2014)

Good.  You are about to go where few brothers have gone before.  Senior Deacon in the MM degree is tough sledding.  I know you will do well brother.  Good Luck!


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 22, 2014)

Is it an EA? Use your pocket knife. The candidate will certainly remember!


----------



## JCmasonSquared (Jan 23, 2014)

Senior Deacon has always been my favorite position in the Lodge.  It's like the Master (my current office) is the coach, and the SD is the quarterback. My advice would be as follows...make sharp, crisp turns and encourage your fellow Brothers in the procession to do the same, not only is it symbolically accurate to make SQUARE turns, it also looks better for all those assembled.  Same goes for trying to walk in step with your Marshall. Walk sloooooooooooow during circumambulations. Don't get nervous and try to set a record pace around the lodge, remember the condition of the candidates, let them keep up without being dragged along, or tripping up.  

Secondly, I would remind you that none of the candidates (or Brothers depending on which degree), have done this before, so they don't know what is supposed to be said/ what is supposed to happen. While I am a stubborn ritualist, I also believe it's better to get it wrong and sound good doing it than it is to go back and start over,  make apologies, or need to be prompted.

Finally, we all make mistakes, don't let a mistake throw off the rest of your ritual work, and don't beat yourself up for it, move on, make it look good for the new Brother(s) and have fun!

Good luck Brother,

Josh 





Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KevinD (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you all for the encouragements 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 23, 2014)

Josh,
I totally agree with everything. 
Sharp, square turns are essential. Fortunately for us, 3/4 or more of our lodge are veterans, so we've all had plenty of experience marching.
Let the WM set the pace. You don't have to be at an exact spot on an exact word, but ideally you will be bringing the candidate up to the South just as he is finishing the scripture. The SD and Stewards should adjust pace accordingly.
If you miss something, keep going. Not long ago, we had a young guy doing the SD part in an EA. He let out part of what he was supposed to say at the door, realized it, and froze for a second. I was in the West and just gave him signal to just keep going. I told him later that the candidate had no idea he left something out and wouldn't remember it. If you start saying, "Uhh, Ooops, Ohh, Let me back up" or whatever, he certainly will remember it.


----------



## relapse98 (Jan 23, 2014)

JCmasonSquared said:


> Walk sloooooooooooow during circumambulations.



I have such a problem with this. I always have to wait at the corners. Some candidates you almost have to tackle them to get them to walk a slow speed with you.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 23, 2014)

relapse98 said:


> I have such a problem with this. I always have to wait at the corners. Some candidates you almost have to tackle them to get them to walk a slow speed with you.



Other candidates it's like you're dragging a turtle.  It varies so widely candidate to candidate.

There are times when you are walking where no one is speaking.  At those times whisper a few things to the candidate giving simple meaning (one shoe off is deliberate to keep you off balance so you follow my lead) and what's coming up (we'll turn now the first of many) (let's go knock on some doors).

I also like to tell the candidate to kneel comfortably once he has completed the obligation.  There's more and there's no longer a need to be in those uncomfortable positions.


----------



## KevinD (Jan 23, 2014)

Off to lodge.    I feel good!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KevinD (Jan 23, 2014)

It went well....I made it a point to square the turns.  I did freeze up for a second when I had to ask the SW to teach the brother to approach the east.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 23, 2014)

If you really want to jack with the WM, when you give the word, don't start with the letter/syllable he is expecting!


----------

